# 7. Bank1Saar MTB Marathon 2006



## Limit83 (28. Juli 2006)

Am 03.09.2006 findet im saarländischen St. Ingbert bereits zum 7. Mal der Bank1Saar MTB Marathon statt. Zum zweiten Mal werden hier die Südwest Deutsche Meisterschaft im MTB Marathon ausgetragen und damit findet die Generalprobe für die Deutschen Meisterschaften 2007 auf gleicher Strecke statt.  
Die Siegerliste des Marathons liest sich wie das "Who is who" der Marathonszene: u. a. Carsten Bresser, Karl Platt, Mannie Heymans, Jörg Scheiderbauer, Ivonne Kraft und Birgit Jüngst waren in den letzen Jahren von der Strecke, die sich durch das Buntsandsteingebiet um St. Ingbert zieht und wegen ihres hohen Singletrailanteils (über 45%) berühmt berüchtigt ist, mehr als begeistert. "Durch die Trails zu surfen hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht", so Carsten Bresser nach seinem Sieg 2005.  
Aus den Teams Alb Gold, Ghost, Endorfin, Fuji, Rocky Mountain, SRM, Merida, u. a. waren die Biker von dieser Kultveranstaltung begeistert. Aber der Marathon bietet mit drei verschiedenen Strecken für jeden etwas: Der Mini Marathon mit 38km/1000Hm, die Kurzstrecke mit 56km/1700Hm und dem Marathon mit 105km/3000Hm.  
Der Start/Ziel Bereich im Betzentalstadion in St. Ingbert liegt direkt an der A6 und ist damit schnell und ohne Probleme zu erreichen. Das Programm beginnt hier bereits samstags ab 18.00 Uhr mit der Streckenvorstellung, gleichzeitig kann man sich seine Startunterlagen abholen. Am Sonntag starten um 9.00 Uhr die Langstreckler auf die Erste ihrer zwei Runden, eine Stunde später die 56km Kurzstrecke und um 10.45Uhr die 38km Mini Marathonbiker. Die Startnummern gibt es bis eine Stunde vor dem jeweiligen Start.  
Das Startgeld beträgt 30 für die Marathon und Kurzstreckenbiker, für 25 darf man sich auf dem Minimarathon versuchen. Biker des Jahrgangs 1992 und 1993 zahlen nur 10 für ihre Teilnahme am Minimarathon.  
Weitere Informationen und Anmeldung unter www.bank1saar-mtb.de 
Grüße Limit!


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Juli 2006)

Dieses Jahr ist die Teilnahme Pflicht.
Ich hab aus dem letzten Jahr noch was gut.
Bin auf jeden Fall beim Marathon dabei
Der Rest des Saarlandforums ist mit Sicherheit auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (2. August 2006)

Ganz genau so siehts aus! Und wer sich noch das T-Shirt im Rocker Style mit dem Thema "Out of Hell" sichern will, sollte sich langsam mal voranmelden... 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## BaSiS (7. August 2006)

jawohl
ich glaube ich fahre wieder !

und bestellt das Wetter wieder so wie 2005

dann Kette rechts/rechts !


----------



## Limit83 (7. August 2006)

Naja, momentan haben wir es zwar eher nass... Aber Anfang September kommt der 2. Sommer zurück!
Gruß


----------



## BaSiS (7. August 2006)

ja kleines Intermezzo


----------



## Limit83 (17. August 2006)

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-sport-news/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=12276&mode=&order=0&thold=0
Hier gibts was "Neues" zu lesen! 
Gruß


----------



## Haardt (19. August 2006)

Kann man an den Meisterschaften auch ohne Lizenz teilnehmen, oder geht das nur mit?


----------



## Limit83 (20. August 2006)

Um an der Süd West Meisterschaft teilzunehmen, die vom Saarländischen und Rheinlandpfälzischen Radfahrerbund ausgeschrieben ist, musst du auch eine Lizenz aus einem der beiden Verbände haben. 
Genauso nächstes Jahr. Wenn du an den Deutschen Meisterschaften teilnehmen willst, musst du auch eine Lizenz vom Bund deutscher Radfahrer haben. 
Gruß Limit!
edit: Wenn du aber aus Neustadt kommt und dir der Marathon und das Bikerevier dort gefällt, dann wirst du von St. Ingbert begeistert sein! Mit geht es umgekehrt nämlich genauso.


----------



## Haardt (20. August 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Um an der Süd West Meisterschaft teilzunehmen, die vom Saarländischen und Rheinlandpfälzischen Radfahrerbund ausgeschrieben ist, musst du auch eine Lizenz aus einem der beiden Verbände haben.
> Genauso nächstes Jahr. Wenn du an den Deutschen Meisterschaften teilnehmen willst, musst du auch eine Lizenz vom Bund deutscher Radfahrer haben.
> Gruß Limit!
> edit: Wenn du aber aus Neustadt kommt und dir der Marathon und das Bikerevier dort gefällt, dann wirst du von St. Ingbert begeistert sein! Mit geht es umgekehrt nämlich genauso.



Das heißt dann leider: St. Ingbert ist technisch zu schwierig für mich. Mit dem MTB-Marathon Neustadt komme ich nur deshalb klar, weil ich jeden Meter auswendig kenne und genau weiß ,welche Abfahrt / Treppe /etc. ich wie fahre. In unbekanntem Gelände ich als Rennrad-Fahrer keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. August 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt dann leider: St. Ingbert ist technisch zu schwierig für mich. Mit dem MTB-Marathon Neustadt komme ich nur deshalb klar, weil ich jeden Meter auswendig kenne und genau weiß ,welche Abfahrt / Treppe /etc. ich wie fahre. In unbekanntem Gelände ich als Rennrad-Fahrer keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.



hey, mach bloss keinen fehler...

also ich bin selbst nicht der beste abfahrer und in neustadt gibt es ein/zwei/evtl drei stellen, die ich nur bei guten wetterbedingungen komplett fahre...(eine stelle nie ! aber ich glaub die fährt eh keiner,egal bei welchem wetter)

und in st.ingbert gibt es zwar prozentual mehr gefühlte singletrails aber (selbst für mich) keine absolut  unfahrbaren stellen oder fahrbare stellen mit zu großem risiko (oder habt ihr  was neues eingebaut limit ??? apropos nochmal daumendrück für die op heute)

also auf jeden fall mitfahren sonst verpasst du den vielleicht schönsten marathon im jahr...(zumindest in d)

und ich bin weder veranstalter noch mit einem verwandt - ich liebe einfach nur "richtige mountainbikestrecken (= immer wenn ich die starrgabel gegen eine mit federung tausche !)

ich z.b.fahr dieses jahr auch nur just for fun ...(verletzungsbedingt hab ich die saison eigentlich beendet,aber die strecke geb ich mir auch im hobbytempo immer wieder gerne...)

joe

(2maliger sieger in st.ingbert als es die ü40 klasse noch gab...gibts dieses jahr nach ansage limit auch wieder zumindest als wertung,aber ohne pokale und siegerehrung ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (22. August 2006)

@joe
Na, wenn auch du diesen Mara empfiehlst dann werde ich wohl dabei sein! Der reizt mich schon lange.
Hatte überlegt die Langstrecke zu fahren, das Höhenprofil liegt mir aber gar nicht, sind wohl ständig kleine fiese Rampen auf und ab? Oder auch mal was längeres dabei?

Verletzung? Hatte ich beim Keiler gar nicht mit bekommen - was ist denn passiert?


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. August 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> @joe
> Na, wenn auch du diesen Mara empfiehlst dann werde ich wohl dabei sein! Der reizt mich schon lange.
> Hatte überlegt die Langstrecke zu fahren, das Höhenprofil liegt mir aber gar nicht, sind wohl ständig kleine fiese Rampen auf und ab? Oder auch mal was längeres dabei?
> 
> Verletzung? Hatte ich beim Keiler gar nicht mit bekommen - was ist denn passiert?



lohnt sich mit sicherheit...

die kleinen fiesen rampen sind meist singletrails,also keine langweiligen schotterwege...deshalb geht der kurs auch schön in die beine,aber du denkst immer du bist auf einer privaten mtb runde...wenn der erste startstress (jeder will als erster in die trails)überstanden ist...

die langstrecke ist schon nicht ganz ohne,aber zum glück ist die 2.runde etwas gekürzt ggü. der ersten...

verletzung ist nix dramatisches,eher ne blöde verschleißsache (tennis/golf ellenbogen= durch übermässige pc/maus arbeit in verbindung mit diversen starrgabelfahrten z.b. in pfronten ! ... führten zu einer chronischen entzündung , na ja selbst schuld...und zu guter letzt die highspeed abfahrten beim keilerbike-konnte ja kaum noch bremsen mit der rechten hand...vielleicht war ich deshalb schneller als sonst bergab...)

hab seither kaum trainiert, etwas auf dem rennrad rumgerollt, aber wenn schon das bloße lenkerhalten wegtut macht das keinen richtigen spaß...

so langsam wirds aber besser und bis zum 3.9. wirds schon irgendwie gehen mit den trails rund im st.ingbert ,etwas piano halt - denn rennmässsig wirds wohl dieses jahr nichts mehr... die gesundheit geht vor

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (22. August 2006)

nochn paar bilder von 2005,



bin da nur die mittlere gefahren,war ein fehler-da war stress pur, weil alle volldampf gefahren sind...auf der langen ists irgendwie gemütlicher...



das ist die schwierigste stelle...




aufpassen muß man natürlich überall...




manchmal gilt natürlich auch der spruch : lieber geschoben als abgehoben...

joe


----------



## BaSiS (22. August 2006)

> Limit83 Holzmedaillensammler


wie lange macht ihr wieder Musik am Festzelt ?
ist wegen dem Campieren - oder gibts da eine andere schöne Möglichkeit ?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (25. August 2006)

Ich bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich mich melden soll...wie ist die mittlere Strecke denn im Vergleich zum Saarschleifen-Halbmarathon (den ich ganz ordentlich bewältigt habe)? O.K, die Zahlen kann ich deuten, mir gehts nur um den Trailanteil und den fahrtechnischen Anspruch bergauf / bergab.


----------



## Limit83 (29. August 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Also ich kann mich als Helfer der Veranstaltung nur den Lobpreisungen von bikehumanumest anschließen! Die Strecke hat einen höheren Trailanteil als Saarschleife, aber die Anstiege und Abfahrten sind nicht so lange. Die Trails sind aber alle gut fahrbar.
Den Trailteil auf den Bildern oben haben wir etwas umgebaut, ist zwar noch immer schwierig aber dafür nicht mehr so gefählich. Beim Einfahren in die Abfahrt gehts nicht mehr geradeaus Schuss runter, sondern einen Schlag links in den Wald, um von der Felsklippe wegzukommen.
Die Nudelparty wird nicht so lange dauern wie letztes Jahr!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (2. September 2006)

Moin,

in welchem Zustand ist die Strecke?? Auf eine Materialhinrichtung mit Schlamm habe ich nämlich keinen Bock. 160 km anreise bei den Bezinpreisen wollen auch gut überlegt sein!!

Gruß k67


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (2. September 2006)

ist ja eher sandig dort, das sollte das risiko wert sein, vermute hellseherisch du (kastel)hast gf. ne peugeot diesel (oder gehabt) (-;

biete vor 2 wochen beim cristalp gewesen, 600km und dauerregen... und trotzdem geil


----------



## kastel67 (3. September 2006)

Moin,

nö habe keinen Peugeot Diesel....den habe ich am Dienstag noch für ordentlich Kohle verkauft. Jetzt habe ich mir vom Peter S. den Volvo 2,5 Turbo Benzin geliehen.     Bei 15 Liter auf 100 km überlege ich mir das zweimal   Aber ich dachte Dein Scott ist über die Wupper?? Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...ich bin nicht in St. Ingbert sondern drehe gleich mit Peter und Martin noch ne Runde auf dem RR. 
Außerdem hoffe ich die nächsten Wochen mein neuer Peugeot Partner 1,6HDI eintrifft. Dann sind alle Fahrgemeinschaften für nächstes Jahr gesichert.


Gruß Du weißt wer!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (3. September 2006)

scott ist auch in ferien  
dafür ein 10jahre altes marin stahlrad mitgehabt. ich weichei bin aber nicht mehr hardtail-kompatibel und nur eine runde gefahren. das hat aber super-spass gemacht, echt klasse strecke und tolle orga. nä. jahr wieder, vielleicht mit nem rad aus den 2000ern


----------



## kastel67 (3. September 2006)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> scott ist auch in ferien
> dafür ein 10jahre altes marin stahlrad mitgehabt. ich weichei bin aber nicht mehr hardtail-kompatibel und nur eine runde gefahren. das hat aber super-spass gemacht, echt klasse strecke und tolle orga. nä. jahr wieder, vielleicht mit nem rad aus den 2000ern




Wie hat sich den Kleine geschlagen? War ja bisher nicht so seine Saison!! Wobei ich behaupte dem fehlt meine gute Küche!   

Gruß k67


----------



## zeitweiser (4. September 2006)

Das war gestern eine rundum perfekte Veranstaltung.
Geniale nicht enden wollende , anspruchsvolleTrails;Verpflegungstische an denen man aufgrund der großen Auswahl schon mal den Überblick verliert.
Auschilderung und Streckenposten,die ein Verfahren einfach unmöglich machen.
Bikerherz es fehlte an wirklich nichts.
Danke an alle die mitgewirkt haben ,daß  auch dieser 7.Marathon, wie schon alle seine Vorgänger , für alle Teilnehmer zu einem unvergessslichen Erlebnis geworden ist.     
Diese Veranstaltung hat die DM 2007 wirklich verdient.


----------



## maxmistral (5. September 2006)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen, geniale Strecke. Kenne keine Marathon mit einem so hohen Single-Trail anteil.  Die sind alle gut zu fahren, fast wie Trail-Surfen. Ein paar kurze technische Abfahrten, wer sich die nicht fahren traut, kann notfalls auch schieben, sind nur 50-60m.

Bei der Langstrecke sind nur 78 Fahrer auf die Strecke gegangen, da sind 2 Startblöcke unnötig, ich würde die Lizenzfahrer zuerst in den Block lassen und die Hobby-Fahrer rücken auf. Start ist dann gemeinsam, da gibt es dann mehr Rennfeeling.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. September 2006)

stimme maxmistral zu, ich hab keine lizenz und bei den "hobbies" waren auch rel. wenige, die sehr zügig waren. das hat das ganze zu einer sehr einsamen veranstaltung gemcht... vereinzelt irgendwelche lizenzfahrer gesammelt... ich vermute, der bdr schreibt bei ner meisterschaft getrennte starts vor, aber 5 sek. wäre doch auch getrennt (-;


----------



## BaSiS (5. September 2006)

> sehr einsamen veranstaltung


das wird nächstes Jahr sicher nicht so sein


----------



## Col. Kurtz (8. September 2006)

ich muss auch noch meinen senf abgeben:

*das war der beste marathon bei dem ich je war!*  
da gabs absolut nix zu meckern:
vernünftiges startgeld(&und preisgeld  ), klasse programmheft, super unterkunft in der turnhalle+extrem freundlicher hausmeister(gell BaSiS..), gute verpflegung(verpflegungszonen sollten allerdings etwas länger sein, aber war ok), theoretisch sehr gute beschilderung(zu den störenfrieden, die da unterwegs waren, sag ich jetzt nix...hab mich einmal ca 30s verfahren  ) und die mit abstand geilste strecke, die ich (bisher) kenne! für einen CCler ein traum. äußerst abwechslungsreich, extrem spaßig und alle anstiege zum hochpunchen bis es schwarz wird. besser gehts imo nicht!  

...dazu hatte ich noch extrem gute beine, nach 5km war ich in der spitzengruppe&hielt das podium für geritzt. 
dann hab ich mir -natürlich- wieder alles verbaut: dieser strohballen an der fotostation in der ersten abfahrt kam irgendwie einen tick zu schnell näher und als ich wieder auf dem rad gesessen bin, hab ich ziemlich schnell gemerkt, dass ich mit dem ca 30° verdrehten lenker wohl noch mal ne ausgiebige zwangspause einlegen muss...
einen kilometer später hat mir ein streckenposten(DANKE!) dann geholfen das ding mit bloßer gewalt wieder hinzubiegen; die ganze aktion wird mich so 90-120s gekostet haben, der lenker war immernoch etwas krumm und das schaltwerk hat gesponnen.
im folgenden war ich dann quasi das gesamte rennen komplett allein(nur ab und zu einen überholt) aber es is super gelaufen und ich wurde noch 4. !
ohne diesesen sturz wär alles drin gewesen...  


aber seis drum: war ne super veranstaltung, *respekt* an die veranstalter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (11. September 2006)

> vernünftiges startgeld(&und preisgeld  ), super unterkunft in der turnhalle+extrem freundlicher hausmeister(gell BaSiS..),


jo - solche Hausmeister musste suchen
ich habe leider immer noch keine Erklärung was mit mir los war, aber vom Start weg keine Luft gekriegt, war 'ne derbe Enttäuschung so für den Warmroller  auf Vulkaneifel-Etappenrennen, aber scheinbar benötigt mein Körper die Vorbelastung um ''Rennen fahren zu wollen'' und nicht Pausen - dann noch Defekte, Anhalten, flicken, schrauben, das raubt Dir jegliche Motivation 
aber mal was Negatives :
Nudeln ohne Salz gekocht ! 
statt Parmesan/Parmeggio irgendso was undefinierbar niederländisches oben drauf ! ein Kulturschock ! 
kein Hack in Bolognese oder ich hab's nicht gefunden ! 
das ist noch steigerungsfähig !!!!


----------

